

30 interviews to land a job at Apple. - Mankhool

The spouse of a colleague was just offered a position with Apple. He had 30, yes Thirty interviews over the course of several months. This is amazing to me, but I would like to hear others experiences with Apple, FB, Twitter etc.
======
lloyddobbler
Wow. While I respect a company that demands the best people and wants to find
people who fit with its culture, I think that's a bit much. At a certain
point, one begins to wonder how much a company like that values its employees,
if they're going to make them jump through that many hoops in order to get a
job.

I mean, don't get me wrong - one hears that working at Apple, Google, FB, etc
is the sh*t. But at a certain point, the whole process is analogous to the
dating world. A person can play hard-to-get and make you jump through a string
of hoops, but after a while, the interested party will inevitably reach the
point where they realize their own self-worth and quit wasting their time.

A company that puts candidates through a huge number of interview rounds
begins to give the message that "the Company doesn't respect you - we're much
more important." And at a certain point, the really capable candidates will
have too much else on their plate to continue chasing after an opportunity
that never seems any closer to bearing fruit.

~~~
facecash
Apple is not able to hire the caliber of candidates that Facebook and Google
attract.

~~~
benkant
Why do you say that?

------
dluchi
I have a 1st round in person interview with Apple this week following 2 phone
screens. Hopefully it's not the first of 30.

All my previous interviewing experience is right out of college. I interviewed
at several large tech companies and each followed a similar format: 1-2 phone
screens, 1 all day on-site, 4-5 interviews.

I know many companies have a 'hire', 'no hire', 'need more information'
policy, so it might just have been that your colleague's spouse just kept
falling into that need more information category.

------
krevis
Doesn't match my experience when I worked there. We had a pretty typical
setup: a few phone screens + one in-person all day interview round. I have to
imagine he was interviewing around a bunch of different widely-spaced groups
or something?

------
danudey
I worked at a Chapters (Canadian large chain bookstore, like B&N), and while I
was talking to the manager one day he said he had someone coming in for his
third interview, and this was for a regular (non-management) position.

Someone asked him how many interviews he did with a given candidate, and he
said 'As many as I need to do until I'm sure either way'.

Perhaps this was just the case with this individual - maybe they just couldn't
make a hard decision yet.

------
dstein
I honestly wouldn't want to work with people that aren't sure about me after a
couple interviews.

------
facecash
Sorry, but this is absolute nonsense, something all too common with these
friend-of-a-friend type stories. Unless he was interviewing with several
different groups and getting rejected a bunch of times, there's no way he
would have that many interviews.

------
gw666
Heh. Back in the hiring frenzy of 1988, I had 18 interviews in one day (and
this on a secret from-the-east-coast-and-back trip, one weekend and one day
off). Eighteen. Separate. Interviews. Looks like Apple (still love 'em) is
slowing down.

------
robwgibbons
I wouldn't know about Apple corporate, but as for Apple Retail (I was a
Genius), the interview process was very clean and straightforward.

